# Do clips, GG, DD make a difference inside the room?



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Just as the thread title states, do Whisper Clips, Green Glue, double drywall, etc. make a difference inside the room or are they used merely to limit sound transmission through walls? I understand that the addition will reduce incoming noise, but if I have a perfectly quiet house it won't make a difference, right? On the flip side, the addition will reduce outgoing noise from the HT as well, but if I'm the only one home it doesn't matter, right? Reason I ask is I'm trying to calculate the cost of building a new HT and all the articles I read about soundproofing is to eliminate the transmission of it and nothing is mentioned of improving sound quality within the room so I would not want to spend ~$2k on clips, GG, and DD unnecessarily.

Thanks!

- still trying to figure it all out... :help:


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

If you have no need to isolate the sound then definately don't bother


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Ted White said:


> If you have no need to isolate the sound then definately don't bother


Thanks Ted.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

You're quite welcome


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

slow.junk said:


> ... I have a perfectly quiet house it won't make a difference, right?





> ... the addition will reduce outgoing noise from the HT as well, but if I'm the only one home it doesn't matter, right?


You reasoning is correct, if you don't feel the need of using GG, clips, DD, etc. don't do it. If you're always home alone and the noise won't bother anybody else, save your $$$.



> ...the articles I read about soundproofing is to eliminate the transmission of it and nothing is mentioned of improving sound quality within the room ...


I think this is correct, soundproofing will tell you how to eliminate the sound transmission, to help you improve the sound I think you need to read more about "Room treatment with accoustic treatments" :huh:

I'm sure that you can use part of the $$$ you'll save to treat your room.... start with some panels and see if that helps.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

salvasol said:


> I think this is correct, soundproofing will tell you how to eliminate the sound transmission, to help you improve the sound I think you need to read more about "Room treatment with accoustic treatments" :huh:
> 
> I'm sure that you can use part of the $$$ you'll save to treat your room.... start with some panels and see if that helps.


+1


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Great, thanks guys. The room will be fully treated on the inside and I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing out on improvement by skipping the clips, GG, etc. The HT is in the basement with the kitchen above it and then the bedrooms another level up so you don't hear anything up there.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Please don't forget to account for ventilation isolation, the doors and any penetrations like outlets.


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Please don't forget to account for ventilation isolation, the doors and any penetrations like outlets.


For outlets, does a spray foam (such as Great Stuff) work at sealing them? Or is that not enough?


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Another question: if I had the budget to do only Whisper clips or Green Glue, which would havethe better bang for the buck in terms of isolation? (Both assuming dual layers of 5/8" drywall)


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

slow.junk said:


> For outlets, does a spray foam (such as Great Stuff) work at sealing them? Or is that not enough?


Not enough. Simplest is to slap a putty pad on the back, seal up the front with a bead of sealant. If you have a single gang box, that's sufficient. Double gang boxes and larger require a backer box.



slow.junk said:


> Another question: if I had the budget to do only Whisper clips or Green Glue, which would havethe better bang for the buck in terms of isolation? (Both assuming dual layers of 5/8" drywall)


Not possible to answer. They do different things. Decoupling (clips) don't damp (Green Glue). Different structures would give different results. Some rooms would give better results with GG only. Others would give better results with the decoupling clips.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Please don't forget to account for ventilation isolation ....


+1 ....and also, be sure you have enough air circulating in the room; or it will be either to hot or to cold (that was my previous experience) :whistling:


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Since I've got your attention... :wave: :coocoo: Can I ask yet another question?

My HT room is in the basement in the corner so it has two exterior, cinder block walls. Is it possible to mount Whisper Clips directly to the block walls or is that not a good idea? It would be awesome to save a few inches by not running 2x4's (my room is only 12' wide from block wall to supporting beam). I would put some thinner insulation inbetween the channel and block walls.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

The issue with these foundation walls isn't the concern that sound would pass through the block. The issue is that sound passing through a single layer of drywall will have an opportunity to enter the joists overgead. Very sneaky flanking path to the upstairs. So we treat the walls even though there is a foundation there. 

We want as large a cavity as we can in these instances. While you could attach the clips as described, you would be far better off forgetting clips and framing a wall. 24" OC is fine. Possibly cheaper and creating a bigger air cavity.

More information on this found here: http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/triple_leaf_effect/


----------

